# "Gil-Bilt" home built power tools



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I recently rescued a hand built bandsaw a fellow was going to throw out. The entire cabinet is made of wood and the rest is from a kit apparently. Anybody ever heard of these kits? oh, I have got some paperwork from them too that looks as if it was printed in the early 70's by the copywrite date on them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've seen one or two of them for sell in the last few years. I've not seen any paperwork on it. How well does it work?


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

It works pretty well actually. I wish I had a digital camera so I could post some pictures of it. I may be about to win a camera from my employer so perhaps soon. It is a beast though. The thing must weigh 200 lbs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I still have a 6 X 24 inch sander that I build with Gil-Bilt. A friend of mine made the bandsaw. This was over 30 years ago. They were in St. Charles MO and I lived in St. Louis. I drove to their place of business to pick up my kit.

It still works great.

The originator was a machinist for McDonald - later McDonald Douglas in St. Louis. He used his machining skills to make the kits.

He had sand cast aluminum parts that were then machined. I don't know what all items he had in his inventory.

I found some one had this info on the web

****

Gilliom Manufacturing, Inc., P. O. Box 1018, St. Charles, MO 63302-1018. Their phone number is (636) 724-1812.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

Check Gilliom-Gil-Bilt-Tool-Hunter.blogspot.com


----------

